# Anyone have M2D camo if do you have the lightweight jacket fleece jacket or waterproof parka?



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking to buy some new camo but have not been around this M2D camo before but really like the pattern.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a t-shirt,pants and the hat/mask. I really like the pattern for the more grassy areas that I call, especially once the grass turns yellow.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I like natural gear camo, it is about the color needed up here half the time.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a shirt and a hat with mask that http://www.predatorswest.com sent me to check out. It's quality gear and you cannot beat the pattern.


----------



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

Im kinda leaning towards getting the fleece jacket but it looks like the fabric makes the camo look darker. Does anyone on here know if thats true? Wish there was a dealer around here so i could look at it. The pattern would match the brome n cornstacks aroud here perfectly.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The M2D camo is supposed to look darker if its around darker items and suppose to brighten up if in sun light of yelloe items.


----------



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

I understand that part prairiewolf but it looks darker in the huntin videos n pics than the other stuff maybe it is jus the lighting but would like to know for sure before i shell out da bucks i tried emailing that sparky but the email address on his site dont seem to be workn was also wondering if they came out with any new stuff dont see any on the website but seen some snow camo on the latest verminator video need to find this stuff out its bout time to go get some fur


----------



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

Kinda leaning towards the waterproof parka anyone have one from m2d and is it quiet?


----------

